# Radiator problem



## kitzer (29 Oct 2008)

Hi Guys,
           Hoping someone out there can help me, Got a new central heating system installed and today because of the cold weather decided to turn the heating on (Gas fired) all the radiators warmed up really well except the one in the sitting room which is only luke warm as opposed to the others, I bled the radiator in question and no air came out only water. I checked the inlet valve was turned fully on which it was fiddled with the other end and found that the valve was fully open what could be the problem? all comments welcome as it's the most important radiator in the house!

Kitzer


----------



## DavyJones (29 Oct 2008)

Turn off the other radiators (on one side only) when sitting room rad gets hot turn them back on.

If that doesn't work and you have thermostatic rad valves, this may be stuck. Besure that both valves are fully open.


----------



## chrisboy (29 Oct 2008)

DavyJones said:


> Turn off the other radiators (on one side only) when sitting room rad gets hot turn them back on.
> 
> If that doesn't work and you have thermostatic rad valves, this may be stuck. Besure that both valves are fully open.



Kinda have the same problem meself.. Why would you only turn off the other rads on one side? will try it myself but just interested in the reasoning behind it..


----------



## DavyJones (29 Oct 2008)

chrisboy said:


> Kinda have the same problem meself.. Why would you only turn off the other rads on one side? will try it myself but just interested in the reasoning behind it..





Because  the rad heats by hot water circulation, you only need to shut down one side to break circulation and prevent flow.


----------



## burger1979 (30 Oct 2008)

Davy,

i have the same problem but i dont have thermostatic rad valves on my rads. there is one rad in the kitchen and one rad in the living room that just wont heat up. on the opposite side of the walls to these rads are other rads that are heating up just fine. i switched off all the rads last night then switched on the heating and went to the 2 rads that wont heat up and let a little water out to see if this would help. but nothing still happened. i will try again this evening and see if it works but can you think of anything else? i have let all the air out of the system as i have an air vent in the hot press and after letting that go no air came out????
thanks,

burger


----------



## suzie (30 Oct 2008)

burger1979 said:


> Davy,
> 
> i have the same problem but i dont have thermostatic rad valves on my rads. there is one rad in the kitchen and one rad in the living room that just wont heat up. on the opposite side of the walls to these rads are other rads that are heating up just fine. i switched off all the rads last night then switched on the heating and went to the 2 rads that wont heat up and let a little water out to see if this would help. but nothing still happened. i will try again this evening and see if it works but can you think of anything else? i have let all the air out of the system as i have an air vent in the hot press and after letting that go no air came out????
> thanks,
> ...



As per above, it could be a CH balancing issue, ie that rad is being starved of hot water. Try http://www.diyfaq.org.uk/contents.html for methods to balance the system. It help such a rad in my house.

S.


----------



## DavyJones (30 Oct 2008)

burger1979 said:


> Davy,
> 
> i have the same problem but i dont have thermostatic rad valves on my rads. there is one rad in the kitchen and one rad in the living room that just wont heat up. on the opposite side of the walls to these rads are other rads that are heating up just fine. i switched off all the rads last night then switched on the heating and went to the 2 rads that wont heat up and let a little water out to see if this would help. but nothing still happened. i will try again this evening and see if it works but can you think of anything else? i have let all the air out of the system as i have an air vent in the hot press and after letting that go no air came out????
> thanks,
> ...



Have they ever heated? and do they heat at all?

Are you 100% sure that both valves, either side of radiator are fully open?


----------



## burger1979 (31 Oct 2008)

Hi Davy,

i went home last night and shut off all the valves on the rads that were working. then i opend the valves on one of the rads that was not working. (opened both sides) then flicked on the heat and left it there for half an hour, and nothing. then opened the valves on the other rad that was not working (so that 2 rads should now heat up) and nothing. Nothing at all. i opened the vent at the top of the rad for about 30 seconds each to get some water flow going and still nothing. because the rads that are not working are connected to rads that are working i then opened the valves a little bit on the rads that were working (they are on the opposite side of the wall) to see if this could introduce some heat but nothing. the rads on the opposite side of the wall heated up alright but the other rads stayed cold. i have taken all the air out of the system through the air vent in the hot press, through the vent located in the boiler itself and also opened the vent at a rad at high level and still nothing!!!! the rads have worked before and got nice and hot and we were able to sit inside the living room nice and toasty. but now the blankets are out whilst in the living room to keep warm. (it doesnt help that we have no curtains or fire). so any other suggestions welcome. just to note that the connections to the rads that dont work dont even get hot before the valve.

from a very cold burger.


----------



## DavyJones (31 Oct 2008)

Thats very strange. Can you see where the rads connect to the other rads that are hot?

The line that feeds those two rads may be blocked. Time for a pro I think.


----------



## maddad (31 Oct 2008)

Hi,

Do you have thermostatic rad valves?  If the answer is yes then the pin in the valve could be stuck.... that's what it sounds like to me.  You could open the valve fully by turning all the way but the pin might be stuck down therefore keeping rad closed.  Screw off top of thermostatic valve with your hand and you should see a pin.  Check that this is moving up and down freely i.e. opening/closing the flow of hot water.  They get stuck sometimes.  If it is stuck just pull the pin up with a pliers which will open the flow of water into the rad and solve your problem.  Mine stick from time to time especially after a period of non use.

Good Luck
Maddad


----------



## DavyJones (31 Oct 2008)

can't figure out this multi quoting business


----------



## DavyJones (31 Oct 2008)

maddad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have thermostatic rad valves?
> 
> ...





burger1979 said:


> i have the same problem but i dont have thermostatic rad valves on my rads.
> 
> burger


----------



## maddad (31 Oct 2008)

Hi DavyJones,

Oh you're so clever!!
This is a forum to offer advice and assistance to others.
I'm replying to the OP....."all comments welcome"


----------



## DavyJones (31 Oct 2008)

maddad said:


> Hi DavyJones,
> 
> Oh you're so clever!!
> This is a forum to offer advice and assistance to others.
> I'm replying to the OP....."all comments welcome"




Did you take it personally?

I was pointing out that this reason was already discounted. Best to read entire thread .


oh and thanks for the clever, compliment.


----------



## chrisboy (31 Oct 2008)

As i jumped into this thread at the start, i'm gonna tell ya what i just did. 

I closed off the 2 valves and unscrewed the nut connecting the rad to the valve and put a basin underneath. i opened the bleed screw and out came the water into a basin (leaving the bleed valve open releases any air lock in the rad).. When the rad was completely drained, i did the same on the other end of the rad.. 

Then, i locked up both nuts and opened up the valves again.. With the bleed screw still open, the rad filled back up again, and im now sitting in a sitting room thats toasty!! success!! Try it, it could be as simple as that!


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Oct 2008)

DavyJones said:


> can't figure out this multi quoting business



Hi DavyJones,

See here and here for instructions/discussions on multi quoting.


----------



## DavyJones (31 Oct 2008)

Sue Ellen said:


> Hi DavyJones,
> 
> See here and here for instructions/discussions on multi quoting.




As always, very Helpful. thanks Sue Ellen


----------



## DGOBS (2 Nov 2008)

hi folks. I have come across this issue many times in my area. The problem is that these rads are usually drop fed (the pipes come from the ceiling down rather than up from the floor) and on either the flow or return pipe where it's bend meets the ceiling is airlocked. Drain and remove rad. Turn on heating. Over pressurize system then open each rad valve in turn until you get hot water at either side (the one that splurtters is where the airlock was let it run until u get a constant flow) when finished you will need to top your system water back up and add some inhibitor


----------



## cybermate (3 Nov 2008)

Another cold rad here 

A bit of history, the rad is in a converted garage. Rad was in garage before it was converted but was obviously turned off from time house was built to conversion (approx 2.5 years).

As part of the conversion I moved the rad up a few inches as I raised the floor.  Obviously this necessitated removing rad, all went well and the rad was piping hot.
Not long after the rad no longer gets piping hot, turning off all other rads improves it but only just. Unlike many problems with cold rads this one is in fact the second closest to the boiler...  

Having read previous posts I suspect that there may be a blockage in pipes either side of rad or in rad itself.  I guess having rad turned off for so long could have contributed to build up of sludge/sediment n pipes in vicinity of rad?

I am planning to tackle this again.  Am thinking of:
- removing rad, and running water through it
Then, with rad still disconnected :
- connecting hose to return pipe where rad is situtated and then connect mains water to say return pipe of another rad.
- repeat with hose connected to "feed" pipe of troublesome rad
I would hope that this would flush out any sludge in either feed or return pipes of rad.

Would be grateful if someone could offer advice if this is a good strategy and/or advise on an alternative?

Also, with regard to inhibitors.  Do you simply add this to feed tank in attic before refilling the system?  I presume I can buy that at some place like Heat Merchants?

thanks,
cybermate


----------



## Simeon (3 Nov 2008)

maddad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have thermostatic rad valves?  If the answer is yes then the pin in the valve could be stuck.... that's what it sounds like to me.  You could open the valve fully by turning all the way but the pin might be stuck down therefore keeping rad closed.  Screw off top of thermostatic valve with your hand and you should see a pin.  Check that this is moving up and down freely i.e. opening/closing the flow of hot water.  They get stuck sometimes.  If it is stuck just pull the pin up with a pliers which will open the flow of water into the rad and solve your problem.  Mine stick from time to time especially after a period of non use.
> 
> ...


Same problem here. Pulled pin up but no go. Rad has been off for years. Bled it and that is fine. Any idea anyone?


----------



## DavyJones (3 Nov 2008)

Simeon said:


> Same problem here. Pulled pin up but no go. Rad has been off for years. Bled it and that is fine. Any idea anyone?



Are both valves fully open? 

As per Maddad, is the pin moving freely?

A rad is a circuit, interuppt anywhere on circuit and it goes down. 

If there is no or little heat I would first check at valves.

Turn off both valves, rip nut on both sides that attach rad to valve body. Do it quickly. When disconnected lift rad and thumb ends. could need two people. Once both sides are blocked. flip it upsidedown (make sure vent is closed!).
This is how to remove a rad without draining it, however you could always drain it into a pot/basin first and then remove .

I would then get my bucket basin and turn on valves, note volume (if any) that comes from either valve. If both valves run freely, wait until you get hot water from both side.

Empty rad and refit. turn on valves and vent.


----------



## Simeon (4 Nov 2008)

Thanks Davy. Of course it makes sense! I'll do that and post later ..... hopefully with overcoat hanging up


----------



## allaboutheat (4 Nov 2008)

Simeon said:


> Same problem here. Pulled pin up but no go. Rad has been off for years. Bled it and that is fine. Any idea anyone?


 
There is always one in the house that does not work.  It is sometimes required to bleed the radiator completely, (do use a bucket to catch the water or you will end with a flood) and fill it up again.  Be carefull though as sometimes the water that comes out could acctually suddenly be hot.  Also if you do bleed a radiator the pressure should be checked (of the whole system) as some systems do not replenish themselves and will have to be done manually.

this may have to be done more thatn once and not one after the other either. Leave it, check the system, if hot water comes out of the radiator you more than likely have it fixed.  

Next time when you get your boiler serviced, ask also for a print out of the boiler emmissions, and get the system checked by the service engineer, this should be part of the job.  There is plumbers that service the boiler and a service engineer that will check the whole system too.  Including all radiators in the house and the pressure.  A commen myth is that radiators should be shut off, but it is always better to have them on slightly, it is also good to get the system balanced.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Simeon (4 Nov 2008)

OK DavyJones! Got a new valve body and everything is working perfectly. Thanks.


----------



## Luckycharm (4 Nov 2008)

I have a similar problem, I live in a 3 storey house and the rads up the Top barely heat up - they heat up a little but no where near as hot as the other 2 levels?


----------



## DavyJones (4 Nov 2008)

Luckycharm said:


> I have a similar problem, I live in a 3 storey house and the rads up the Top barely heat up - they heat up a little but no where near as hot as the other 2 levels?



Could be one or all of these three things:

1 System needs to be balanced 
2 System needs to be pressurised and upper rads vented.
3 System pump needs to be turned up.

I would try 1 first. Get an adjustable spanner and close down the valve on rad you can't twist by hand. the principle here is , that rads closest to boiler heat up quickest and hottest. Water will always follow the path of least resistance
.
So,  turn down all rads on ground floor and repeat on first floor. The second floor rad valves should be fully opened.

This may take trail and error until you get the right balance.. We use laser stats to take readings and can get it spot on. you will have to trust your hand.

Give it a shot and let us know how you get on.


----------

